# Cold wort, warm yeast - Thermal shock?



## menoetes (22/5/15)

Hi guys,

So I put a lovely little Yeast starter on the go yesterday in prep for brewing on the weekend, 100ml of wort with a 1/4 of a wyeast pack in it to kick off.

Then I got out of bed this morning and my first thought was 'Better step up that starter...'

No breakfast or coffee yet, I blearily reach into the fridge for some spare wort I keep for such occasions and promptly topped that starter up to the 500ml mark.

See what I did there?

Like an idiot I've just gone and topped up room temp yeast (about 19'c at this time of morning) with _chilled_ wort! Now I'm sitting here gnawing my nails wondering if I have crippled my yeast with thermal shock.

Does anyone have any experience with this? Any advice on how to recover from this?


----------



## Yeastfridge (22/5/15)

I wouldn't worry about it, might just have a slightly longer than usual lag phase. As far as I know heat shock is worse going cold yeast to hot wort.


----------



## Rocker1986 (22/5/15)

Yeastfridge said:


> I wouldn't worry about it, might just have a slightly longer than usual lag phase. As far as I know heat shock is worse going cold yeast to hot wort.


I always thought it was the other way around :unsure:


----------



## menoetes (22/5/15)

Rocker1986 said:


> I always thought it was the other way around :unsure:


I read as much too. I'm seeing some activity now but not as much as I would like - I might slow down my stepping-up process to compensate.


----------

